# I had a revelation today.



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had nonstop DPD for seven years now. Throughout this time period I've had my ups and downs. I've only experienced split seconds of normal reality. For the most part the past couple years have been a complete blur. I woke up early this morning and began thinking of my life before depersonalization in bed. I thought of all the happy and amazing times I have had. Then it hit me, I KNEW that I would heal and be normal again. It was such a strong feeling. Throughout these seven years I've only hoped and tried my hardest to believe I would heal completely. It's hard to explain but at that exact moment I just knew, deep in my heart that I'm going to heal. Like my inner voice or something had told me. It felt so amazing, so out of nowhere, yet still amazing. Now this thought has been sticking with me all day and it feels damn good. I can say there is hope. Living with depersonalization is complete shit and going through it is going to be a daily struggle but EVERYONE can heal. I'm not healed.... but I just know I will.


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good for you. Keep up the positive attitude. I recovered before when i was 16,


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Susto said:


> You will have more of this revelations, I have had some and i feel each time closer to complete recovery. trust your heart and intuitions


In between being in despair and being convinced of being schizophrenic?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

For me recovery happens like that: 2 steps ahead,1 step back,I can have 2 days feelin 50 % better,then one very bad day,or a night with panic attack,then better again,You should have faith in recovery


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes u will heal u r a beautifull girl and have a lot to offer the world


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

The best ways I've reduced my DP tremendously were "reassessing" the current situation of life and "engaging" more of a prosperous active life. Stagnation is definitely something that can contribute to DP...we have to gradually engage more of what we want to do and less of just thinking about doing those things tomorrow or next week or next month (except things we plan ahead for...then plan even earlier). Carefully observe what is consistently making you feel anxious/down/dp'd the past years without hope - and try, within best reasoning, to reduce exposure to these things. Then increase exposure to healthy things that give you a greater sense of your purpose in the world. Those goals you think about a lot and may even feel like you don't have time for.... there's some time to gradually get into the flow of what and who we really feel we are. That's what helped my DP go down tremendously. Basically, reducing toxicity and increasing the empowering behaviours and engagements of survival and wellbeing.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, I saw a picture of my younger self, and I was like "Woah that was before dp", there was actually a time in my life that I didn't feel this way.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope is the best medicine for this beast


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the responses lovelies.


----------



## jake.krupa (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow. Ive only had this for a week or so now. I can only imagine what it feels like with it for years like youve stated. I am deff going to try to start looking and picturing myself in a past-tense, it seems like a great way for recovery  Have a great day


----------

